# WTB 6.5' plow



## DBM (Feb 20, 2001)

Has anyone got one they want to sell? You must be willing to ship to Washington State.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Have you checked out craigslist?


----------



## DBM (Feb 20, 2001)

Yes. There's absolutely nothing in my area. I figure I might be able to find one of you guys in the US. willing to ship.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Do you need the compete setup or just a plow? I've got an old Meyer that has only the plow side equipment with it.


----------



## DBM (Feb 20, 2001)

I was hoping for a complete set-up but can probably piece something together if I know what I need.


----------

